# New book shipment



## solanna (Dec 17, 2000)

I just got a nice big shipment from Amazon...

Nigella Lawson: Domestic Goddess
Baking by Flavor : Lisa Yockelson

Nigel Slaters: Real Food....I made an amazing stirfry from this one last night-the Pork with Lime Mint and Cashew.....THe picture looked so good, I couldn't resist. I swapped out the pork for tofu and added thin asparagus segments (we are vegetarian)..It was a big hit.

Have any of you tried recipes from any of these....any recommendations?

Thanks
Heidi


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Nigela Lawson has been getting some good press as of late. Be sure to tell us what you discover. Her show is pretty catchy/straight-forward. She make no bones about not being a pro-, just a good cook. Good for her!!


----------



## solanna (Dec 17, 2000)

Yes! I love her no fuss, doesn't have to be perfect, approach. I also love the photographs, I think they are done by the same photographer who shot the Donna Hay series. Very nice.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I waited for Baking By Flavor for months, ever since Iread about it. Once I finally had my copy, I was disappointed for one she uses artificial flavouring (baking chips). I don't see how cinnamon chips that do not contain any cinnamon can improove my cinnamon breads or scones. 

On another note, in general the recipes didn't strike me as very original. There was nothing new in this book for me.


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

Please post a review of How to be a Domestic Goddess. I read all the excellent reviews in Amazon, but I'd still like one from a ChefTalker. I just decided to buy Nigella Lawson's How to Eat since my cookbook collection is lacking something British except for Mossman's Fish Cuisine. I'm trying to keep myself from buying Domestic Goddess because I already have lots of baking books.


----------



## davewarne (Feb 4, 2001)

His is the book we use for ourselves. that is, not cooking for customers. There is another called Real Cooking. That's great too. In one of them is Chicken Thighs with lemon grass and ginger. Fantastic. Made it loads of times. Enjoy.

David


----------

